# Recommendations for Videos / DVDs



## JPR (Aug 20, 2004)

What Arnis videos / DVDs do you recommend for training and why?  

Note: I am not looking for training w/o an instructor, but material that serves as a suppliment.

JPR

PS Is there any material that has the MA forms on it?


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi JPR,

There is a thread that contains a list of videos and books.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12957

Palusut


----------



## JPR (Aug 24, 2004)

Palusut,


Thanks, I have seen this thread.  I guess my question might be better stated, which videos to start with as money to buy and time to watch are limited.

JPR


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi JPR,

For Modern Arnis I think that going with a video series is a good approach since you can buy them incrementally and use them as a reference.

The video series that I have are:
GM Remy Presas
- The seven volume late 1980's Modern Arnis series
- The Black Belt three volume Modern Arnis series

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 24, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> - The seven volume late 1980's Modern Arnis series
> - The Black Belt three volume Modern Arnis series




I happen to sell both on my site, as well as both of his books.

http://wdsupplies.com/store/default.php?cPath=21_28

http://wdsupplies.com/store/default.php?cPath=21_26

http://wdsupplies.com/store/default.php?cPath=25


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 26, 2004)

I just wanted to comment that I am in the video production business, and I am trying to coordinate my efforts with Progressive Tactics on Video. If anyone is interested, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## DoxN4cer (Aug 28, 2004)

GM Bobby Taboada's 8 volume Balintawak series is excellent as well.  Though I don't have ordering info handy...

It's a great presentation of GM Bobby's system, and fairly easy to follow.    

TK


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 28, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> GM Bobby Taboada's 8 volume Balintawak series is excellent as well.  Though I don't have ordering info handy...
> 
> It's a great presentation of GM Bobby's system, and fairly easy to follow.
> 
> TK



Hey Tim, While I agree from what I have seen of GM Bobby Taboada, that I would expect good tapes. Balintawak in not Modern Arnis. I agree that it would be helpful to most anyone interedted in FMA's though.

:asian:


----------



## K Williams (Aug 29, 2004)

You can purchase them here:

http://www.mati.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok, taking Rich's que,

Let's get back to the topic of recommendations for Modern Arnis Videos and DVDs.

Palusut


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

Good videos are hard to come by.  I've seen some by Datus Worden, Hartman and Dieter so far.  Good stuff there, different interpretations of the art.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2006)

You cannot go wrong with the Professor's early 1 - 6 volumes and his Blackbelt Magazine three volume set.  After that there are some other really good ones made by Worden, Dieter, etc.   The only ones I have not seen are the MARRPIO videos.

If you want books then Dan Andersons are simply the best.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 8, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You cannot go wrong with the Professor's early 1 - 6 volumes and his Blackbelt Magazine three volume set.


Hi Brian,

Did you mean 1-6, excluding 7 or 1-7?

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a heads up but someone is selling Dieter's video series on ebay right now (I think it has a day or two left in the auction).  I got Dieter's series at the symposium and I thought they were really good instructional tapes and a good progression.  The tapes listed are for white belt to brown belt, the Tapi Tapi tape is not up for sale.

Last price I saw was under $20.00 (that would be a steal).  

I have nothing what so ever to do with this sale I just mention it cuase it is on topic.

Mark


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Palusut,

No I mean the origional 1 through 6 tapes. 
(I have never seen a seventh video is there one)
Then the second 1 - 3 tapes made by Blackbetlt Magazine.


----------



## Dieter (Sep 10, 2006)

The Boar Man said:


> Just a heads up but someone is selling Dieter's video series on ebay right now (I think it has a day or two left in the auction).  I got Dieter's series at the symposium and I thought they were really good instructional tapes and a good progression.  The tapes listed are for white belt to brown belt, the Tapi Tapi tape is not up for sale.
> 
> Last price I saw was under $20.00 (that would be a steal).
> 
> ...




Hi,

I have the series also on DVD in the american standart now. I sell them for 29,90 each. All 5 program DVDs plus the Tapi-Tapi.
I also have 2 videos about realistic selfdefense with eeveryday objects and a rather new DVD about "Selfdefense with the Palmstick".

Informations under 

http://www.abanico.de/html_e/index_e.html

and then klick on the left: "Modern Arnis" and "Realistische SV"

The Palmstickj DVD is not jet onlien though.
If interested please send a mail to 

datu@modern-arnis.de


Regards form Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu and Senior Master of Modern Anris


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 12, 2006)

Dieter

On your self defense videos, do you cover stuff like you did at the 2005 summer camp (the bar room or pick up self defense)?  I thought you said you had a video on the subject matter but it was not in english.

Mark


----------



## Dieter (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Mark,

sorry, no.

You can get it, but it is in German and it plays in the USA only on a computer or a laptop.
For it was a life seminar, it is very much work to translate and you would not catch the mood of the seminar.
You still see all techniiques very clearly, but you will not get all jokes 

The selfdefense videos is about using everyday tools in a selfdefense situation. Very easy to follow, no complicated techniques only functional stuff.


Regards


Dieter


----------

